# It's to hot outside for Amazon Flex! Sorry not sorry..



## jameson

I showed for a amazon flex delivery time slot early only to find a long line. After waiting close to 35-40 mins to make it to my spot in the warehouse I noticed the size of carts have increased in size. I pulled up to my spot and noticed I was given two carts instead of one. I did a package count and it ended up being 73 packages. There was no way I would be able to complete that many packages in the 3 hours remaining. I brought it to the team leads attention and he laughed and said there's nothing he could do. So I rejected the time slot and decided to drive away.
Amazon is being completely unfair with a 73 package load which equals to 2.45mins per package. It's crazy hot in Dallas. It's suppose to be 100 degrees late this week. I'm putting amazon flex on hold until September when it's cool or unless it's a cool day.


----------



## flexology

Driver shortage?!? Or is Amazon trying to save money...even though their stock price has gone on a tear this year...


----------



## nighthawk398

If all houses really close together it's possible or if apartments and dropping off at leasing office not a problem


----------



## jameson

Most of the time the apartment leasing office will not accept packages or either there closed. Sorry I'm not accepting 73 packages.


----------



## pifhluke

If you had all houses and all within a short radius and some multiple packages per house 73 could probably be done in 3-3.5 hours but yeah throw a couple apartments or businesses in there and your hourly is just going to sink massively.


----------



## UTX1

jameson said:


> I showed for a amazon flex delivery time slot early only to find a long line. After waiting close to 35-40 mins to make it to my spot in the warehouse I noticed the size of carts have increased in size. I pulled up to my spot and noticed I was given two carts instead of one. I did a package count and it ended up being 73 packages. There was no way I would be able to complete that many packages in the 3 hours remaining. I brought it to the team leads attention and he laughed and said there's nothing he could do. So I rejected the time slot and decided to drive away.
> Amazon is being completely unfair with a 73 package load which equals to 2.45mins per package. It's crazy hot in Dallas. It's suppose to be 100 degrees late this week. I'm putting amazon flex on hold until September when it's cool or unless it's a cool day.


I don't blame you one bit. I've done more than 80 and it sure didn't happen in 4 hours.
Except that sometimes a driver might get only a dozen packages and get done right away.
No matter, you can refuse just like that and bravo to you for proving the point ! 

73 would be reasonable for an 8 hour shift paying $144, but I haven't seem many 8hr blocks
being offered up or scheduled lately. There are days that just don't add up so sometimes
you have to do a little quick math and pick and choose. You'll also notice the deliveries are
not considered late until 21:00, so they even count on some drivers running the route until dark,
even if they have to run all day to do it, regardless of how much they're getting paid to deliver.
They're counting on the desperation factor. Don't be desperate, there's too many ways to go.

Also, another contractor called Dynamex pays by the package to their subs to deliver Amazon.
With 73 packs @ $72 paid that's about $0.99 per carton. Dynamex pays more than that,
even after taking their cut. Just something to measure it by.


----------



## J.F.R.

jameson said:


> I showed for a amazon flex delivery time slot early only to find a long line. After waiting close to 35-40 mins to make it to my spot in the warehouse I noticed the size of carts have increased in size. I pulled up to my spot and noticed I was given two carts instead of one. I did a package count and it ended up being 73 packages. There was no way I would be able to complete that many packages in the 3 hours remaining. I brought it to the team leads attention and he laughed and said there's nothing he could do. So I rejected the time slot and decided to drive away.
> Amazon is being completely unfair with a 73 package load which equals to 2.45mins per package. It's crazy hot in Dallas. It's suppose to be 100 degrees late this week. I'm putting amazon flex on hold until September when it's cool or unless it's a cool day.


Good job on declining, but you might have been able to finish it in the 3hrs if locations were close and some multiple packages. I did my estimate the other day, here's why I have been finishing in about 2.5 max 3 hrs.

As soon as you arrive at a location, scan the box, left at front door, walk fast to customers door, knock, ring door bell and leave. All of that can be done in about 30 seconds or less. If you wait for customer to arrive to the door that extra 30 seconds to 1 minute can cost you an hour on several packages.....

I literally pull up, scan package and leave package at front door, rinse and repeat. Had a customer tell me today why did I knock on his door so loud, my replay was you want your delivery right, he just looked at me puzzled while I drove away.........

Keep it moving people, get it done ASAP and get home
peace


----------



## UTX1

J.F.R. said:


> Had a customer tell me today why did I knock on his door so loud, my replay was you want your delivery right, he just looked at me puzzled while I drove away.........


Mine went the other way. Dropping a box of huggies diapers.
Lady said why didn't you knock louder ? I barely heard you .

Said, I didn't want to disturb the baby. She smiled and got happy.


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> Mine went the other way. Dropping a box of huggies diapers.
> Lady said why didn't you knock louder ? I barely heard you .
> 
> Said, I didn't want to disturb the baby. She smiled and got happy.


UTX1
Just keep the same scenario and replace the box of Diapers with box of condoms. What will be the possible conversation??


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> UTX1
> Just keep the same scenario and replace the box of Diapers with box of condoms. What will be the possible conversation??


Okay, I'll play...

She comes to the door, showing just about everything her momma gave her,
panting and huffing sez "...sorry, I couldn't hear you knocking... I had a bag over my head..." 

I say, " no problem, ma'am...we've all been there...thank you for shopping with Amazon !" 

Nine months later, same house....I'm still dropping off diapers anyway.


----------



## jameson

J.F.R. said:


> Good job on declining, but you might have been able to finish it in the 3hrs if locations were close and some multiple packages. I did my estimate the other day, here's why I have been finishing in about 2.5 max 3 hrs.
> 
> As soon as you arrive at a location, scan the box, left at front door, walk fast to customers door, knock, ring door bell and leave. All of that can be done in about 30 seconds or less. If you wait for customer to arrive to the door that extra 30 seconds to 1 minute can cost you an hour on several packages.....
> 
> I literally pull up, scan package and leave package at front door, rinse and repeat. Had a customer tell me today why did I knock on his door so loud, my replay was you want your delivery right, he just looked at me puzzled while I drove away.........
> 
> Keep it moving people, get it done ASAP and get home
> peace


That would be the perfect situation for you. Everyone lives in a different city with different city layouts. 3 hours may seem like nothing to you but in my city it's not. You also have to calculate the time it takes to get to the first stop which happen to be 20mins away sometimes. Also take into account apartments, gate codes to enter & being stuck at the gate, apartments on the sixth floor, parking issues, traffic. Some days I've finished in 2 hours and some days I barely finished in 4 hours.


----------



## J.F.R.

jameson said:


> That would be the perfect situation for you. Everyone lives in a different city with different city layouts. 3 hours may seem like nothing to you but in my city it's not. You also have to calculate the time it takes to get to the first stop which happen to be 20mins away sometimes. Also take into account apartments, gate codes to enter & being stuck at the gate, apartments on the sixth floor, parking issues, traffic. Some days I've finished in 2 hours and some days I barely finished in 4 hours.


I'm pretty sure Dallas can't be worst than Florida. especially South Florida. I've worked out West in the Farms to Miami Beach traffic and still get it done. At first I took 5 hrs, then 4 hrs and now at my longest I'm rite around 3 hrs. but usually 2.5 It's all about technique........


----------



## jameson

J.F.R. said:


> I'm pretty sure Dallas can't be worst than Florida. especially South Florida. I've worked out West in the Farms to Miami Beach traffic and still get it done. At first I took 5 hrs, then 4 hrs and now at my longest I'm rite around 3 hrs. but usually 2.5 It's all about technique........


It's crazy to even compare Dallas to Miami! Miami is 55.27 sq miles vs Dallas 385 sq miles. Dallas is 6x times bigger in traveling land. I clearly have more land to travel. I'm not here to debate anyone. Technique helps but that's not the only factor. Good for you if can finish 73 packages in 2.5-3 hours. That's not the case for everyone. I made this post to expression my opinion not debate anyone.


----------



## J.F.R.

jameson said:


> It's crazy to even compare Dallas to Miami! Miami is 55.27 sq miles vs Dallas 385 sq miles. Dallas is 6x times bigger in traveling land. I clearly have more land to travel. I'm not here to debate anyone. Technique helps but that's not the only factor. Good for you if can finish 73 packages in 2.5-3 hours. That's not the case for everyone. I made this post to expression my opinion not debate anyone.


My apologies if I offended you, I think many times we as individuals are not considerate enough

peace


----------



## AllenChicago

Do you guys turn your car off at each stop? Just wondering.

Maybe cars are better now, but my 90,000 mile Lexus GS300 blew a timing belt, sprung a radiator leak, and started leaking oil really bad from the upper cylinder head, after 2 months of delivering just 25 packages a day in the Summer of 2001. I used to turn it off at each stop. My mechanic said that this stresses a car immensely.. especially if you have your A/C compressor engaged at start-up time, and do it over and over and over.

Was only able to get $3,500 trade-in for that car, because there were so many mechanical issues.


----------



## J.F.R.

AllenChicago said:


> Do you guys turn your car off at each stop? Just wondering. I used to leave mine running when doing delivery work. Maybe cars are better now, but my 90,000 mile Lexus GS300 blew a timing belt, sprung a radiator leak, and started leaking oil really bad, after 2 months of delivering just 25 packages a day in the Summer of 2001. I used to turn it off at each stop. My mechanic said that this stresses a car immensely.. especially if you have your A/C compressor engaged at start-up time, and do it over and over and over.


I leave my car running, turning on/off your car so much will damage the starter as well.

I only turn my car off when I get home, the whole time IM delivering I leave my car on. Rare exception that I have to go inside of a building where I know I will be more than 2-3 mins away from my car.

I would say 95% of the time I leave my car on while doing deliveries


----------



## AllenChicago

J.F.R. said:


> I leave my car running, turning on/off your car so much will damage the starter as well.
> 
> I only turn my car off when I get home, the whole time IM delivering I leave my car on. Rare exception that I have to go inside of a building where I know I will be more than 2-3 mins away from my car.
> 
> I would say 95% of the time I leave my car on while doing deliveries


Thanks for the reply, J.F.R.. Apparently your training and common-sense are more advanced than mine was, back in the day!


----------



## FlexZone

Before you reject a cart/load I hope you are at least looking at the area and/ or addresses. You may be missing out on a very easy run. Vice versa 12 packages may be your worst run.

The most I've had was 76 pkgs but when all scanned in when I checked the to do list I only had 30 stops to make and I easily completed it with in my normal average 2.5 hours. I've also had as few as 10 pkgs and it still took me the same time as they were spread out all over Dallas from as far north as McKinney to as far south as Highland park. 

At the end of the day it averages out so I choose not to reject any whole cart/ route, but I have rejected individual pkgs if I notice and oddball location that doesn't mesh with the majority of the other drops.


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> Before you reject a cart/load I hope you are at least looking at the area and/ or addresses. You may be missing out on a very easy run. Vice versa 12 packages may be your worst run.
> 
> The most I've had was 76 pkgs but when all scanned in when I checked the to do list I only had 30 stops to make and I easily completed it with in my normal average 2.5 hours. I've also had as few as 10 pkgs and it still took me the same time as they were spread out all over Dallas from as far north as McKinney to as far south as Highland park.
> 
> At the end of the day it averages out so I choose not to reject any whole cart/ route, but I have rejected individual pkgs if I notice and oddball location that doesn't mesh with the majority of the other drops.


All of this is true.

I would add that apartments or businesses on a Sunday or after 5pm anyday
will likely slow you down as well. Rather than have to return to the station,
I'll bring this to the shift assistant's attention prior to departure, just to see if
any common sense will prevail. It's usually 50/50.


----------



## GEXP

UTX1, I bow to your persistence and unmitigated BS on behalf of the scrUBER and Amazone Hierarchy....Damn Son!! What are they Payin' Ya!?


----------



## UTX1

GEXP said:


> UTX1, I bow to your persistence and unmitigated BS on behalf of the scrUBER and Amazone Hierarchy....Damn Son!! What are they Payin' Ya!?


Probably more than I'm worth. Persistence does pay, but right now the AMZN is capped at 40 hrs/week.
Kind of have to supplement it with some uber here and there and you already know what that pays.
One positive aspect of the Flex is it really is a box of chocolates and the 70+ package route one day is 
countered by a 5 or 6 pm route with 10 or 12 packages only. Otherwise, it all sucks. It really does.
I'm ashamed of myself most of the time. What a hell of a way to live.


----------



## jameson

FlexZone said:


> Before you reject a cart/load I hope you are at least looking at the area and/ or addresses. You may be missing out on a very easy run. Vice versa 12 packages may be your worst run.
> 
> The most I've had was 76 pkgs but when all scanned in when I checked the to do list I only had 30 stops to make and I easily completed it with in my normal average 2.5 hours. I've also had as few as 10 pkgs and it still took me the same time as they were spread out all over Dallas from as far north as McKinney to as far south as Highland park.
> 
> At the end of the day it averages out so I choose not to reject any whole cart/ route, but I have rejected individual pkgs if I notice and oddball location that doesn't mesh with the majority of the other drops.


Of course I look at the address. If you choose to travel to McKinney from Farmers Branch thats your decision. I'm not traveling to Denton, McKinney, Arlington from Farmers Branch. I just don't believe anyone that says they finish 72 packages in 2.5 hours in Dallas. I've worked at Amazon Flex for 2 months now. I've ran into issues with gate codes, access to buildings, etc. Sometimes it takes 30mins just to get out of the warehouse. Waiting to get parked (especially if there's a line), loading the packages, waiting for the amazon flex lead to release you. Some people will leave without waiting to be released first by the amazon flex manager. Then you need to calculate the time to get to your starting location. If you're driving from Farmers Branch to McKinney that's at least 20-25mins. Apartments can be tough for me I don't care what anyone says. Then if you have undeliverable packages you're force to make the drive back to Amazon Flex Warehouse. That's gas both ways. I guess everybody has their ideal of how long it takes.

3Hrs - Delivering 72 Packages 
20-30mins - Traveling back to the Amazon Flex Warehouse 
30mins - Traveling to Job Location - (especially if it's a 5pm Shift Mon-Fri)


----------



## UTX1

jameson said:


> Of course I look at the address. If you choose to travel to McKinney from Farmers Branch thats your decision. I'm not traveling to Denton, McKinney, Arlington from Farmers Branch. I just don't believe anyone that says they finish 72 packages in 2.5 hours in Dallas. I've worked at Amazon Flex for 2 months now.....


These and the rest are rather valid points, but it's worthy of mention that it really is a mixed bag.
The other day, managed 27 house-only drops in the first hour and 22 in the second hour.
I was really trucking along, UNTIL it was time for the apartments....THEN you know how it goes.
Even though there's like a dozen deliveries in one general stop, without the cooperation of the
leasing office and that means they're open, that they accept deliveries for the residents, they're not jerks,
the person there sez, "... just leave 'em there, do 'ya need me to sign or anything ?" that sort of thing.
Else, the efficiency factor drops way off and you start getting your excersize .

72 dollars for 72 deliveries. At that rate, even the people in Bangladesh are laughing at us.....


----------



## redrad

jameson said:


> 3Hrs - Delivering 72 Packages
> 20-30mins - Traveling back to the Amazon Flex Warehouse
> 30mins - Traveling to Job Location - (especially if it's a 5pm Shift Mon-Fri)


and this is how they plan it I think...if you don't have to go back it's almost always finished early...unless you get the apartment complex from hell...and they exist, I've been there


----------



## FlexZone

I'm 10 minutes from the warehouse so I don't count that for my runs and in the end if you think about it I don't think anyone should count that in for there delivery time as if you had a normal job you wouldn't count that time either in your salary or hourly pay.

2.5 to 3 hours is easy depending on your vehicle, package sort placement, group drop off placement , and strategy. If you are just tossing packages in and drive a small sedan your deliveries will not be efficient and will take 4 hours or more.

The Dallas warehouse has gone through some annoying changes over the last couple of weeks that has really delayed the time it takes to get in and out of the warehouse quickly. What used to be 15 minutes from arrival to departure is now 30-45 minutes.

Yesterday for my 1230 shift I got 3 packages- 1 bubble envelope, and 2 huge 4ft x 3ft boxes but drop offs were in Ducanville, Allen, and McKinney. I was tempted to decline... but I accepted it. Was not able to leave the warehouse until 100 waiting on other drivers in my lane to finish loading. Took 25 minutes to get to Dville, then 30 to get to Allen , and 10 to McKinney. Got home at 300.


----------



## cynamin

Unfortunately... I am insufficient. I am still trying to get my strategy right. The package placement and the listing. I realized the listing will take you back and forth...sometimes back track. I work in Northern Virginia and we are assigned in so many directions. I am always open for suggestions. I use Amazon and Waze nav to get around. I have to call the customers for these newer developments because they aren't tracked on the nax


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> Unfortunately... I am insufficient. I am still trying to get my strategy right. The package placement and the listing. I realized the listing will take you back and forth...sometimes back track. I work in Northern Virginia and we are assigned in so many directions. I am always open for suggestions. I use Amazon and Waze nav to get around. I have to call the customers for these newer developments because they aren't tracked on the nax


You seem to be figuring it out. Step by step and that's how it goes.


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> The Dallas warehouse has gone through some annoying changes over the last couple of weeks that has really delayed the time it takes to get in and out of the warehouse quickly. What used to be 15 minutes from arrival to departure is now 30-45 minutes.


Yes, and this equates to 2 or 3 hours per week worked added to the overall gig.
There's no upside to this unless you really enjoy spending time at the warehouse.


----------



## cynamin

I had 63 packages today and spent 2 additional hours out delivering ugh


----------



## Vmiyoshi

It all depends when it comes to technique.
Your going to get more loaded up with packages when you take the early blocks. You want to load the top packages first into maybe your front seat area, almost a hundred percent of the time your going to find those are at the top of your block.
The evening routes normally have less then 20-25 packages but most of the time it's more driving. You honestly want closer to 20-25, then like 10, because you could get a tighter route and be done faster. The less packages the more driving.
Back to my point when you have less packages you can pack them in the order that makes sense to you. Larger packages in the trunk, smaller ones in the front seat area, and so forth.
One thing that sped me up tremendously was how I looked for a package.
This took me awhile to see, but the address number and part of the street is in larger font. This makes it quicker to sort though packages in your vehicle. Another things that can speed up the process is finding what area of the street has odds vs. evens before you get to the house, parking and using your hazards, how you exit your vehicle, leave you vehicle on and running the whole time your delivering. I'm always thinking of ways to shorten the time I spend per delivery stop. Once I leave my vehicle I start jogging with the package a ring of the door bell, or a couple of knocks, then I drop the package at the door and I jog back. I don't wait. I also leave packages in front of the door at most appartments. My thinking on this is - I live at an apartment complex and I would rather someone leave my package then take it back with them if I'm not home to answer. I hope this helps someone...


----------



## UberPasco

cynamin said:


> Unfortunately... I am insufficient. I am still trying to get my strategy right. The package placement and the listing. I realized the listing will take you back and forth...sometimes back track. I work in Northern Virginia and we are assigned in so many directions. I am always open for suggestions. I use Amazon and Waze nav to get around. I have to call the customers for these newer developments because they aren't tracked on the nax


Check your itinerary and choose your first stop that makes sense to you. After delivery, go back and scroll up. You will see a 'refresh' button. It will reorder your route from that point. Repeat as needed.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

UberPasco said:


> Check your itinerary and choose your first stop that makes sense to you. After delivery, go back and scroll up. You will see a 'refresh' button. It will reorder your route from that point. Repeat as needed.


Man, I didn't know that! You learn something new everyday.


----------



## aflexdriver

UberPasco said:


> Check your itinerary and choose your first stop that makes sense to you. After delivery, go back and scroll up. You will see a 'refresh' button. It will reorder your route from that point. Repeat as needed.


OMG I hope thats works!! Imma try it today.


----------



## UberPasco

aflexdriver said:


> OMG I hope thats works!! Imma try it today.


Just be aware that Amazon's routing program (at least for prime now) attempts to loop you back closer to the warehouse at the end of your block. If you aren't careful when you circumvent this, you may not make it back in time if you have the next block.


----------



## cynamin

FlexZone said:


> I'm 10 minutes from the warehouse so I don't count that for my runs and in the end if you think about it I don't think anyone should count that in for there delivery time as if you had a normal job you wouldn't count that time either in your salary or hourly pay.
> 
> 2.5 to 3 hours is easy depending on your vehicle, package sort placement, group drop off placement , and strategy. If you are just tossing packages in and drive a small sedan your deliveries will not be efficient and will take 4 hours or more.
> 
> The Dallas warehouse has gone through some annoying changes over the last couple of weeks that has really delayed the time it takes to get in and out of the warehouse quickly. What used to be 15 minutes from arrival to departure is now 30-45 minutes.
> 
> Yesterday for my 1230 shift I got 3 packages- 1 bubble envelope, and 2 huge 4ft x 3ft boxes but drop offs were in Ducanville, Allen, and McKinney. I was tempted to decline... but I accepted it. Was not able to leave the warehouse until 100 waiting on other drivers in my lane to finish loading. Took 25 minutes to get to Dville, then 30 to get to Allen , and 10 to McKinney. Got home at 300.


What is the address of the Dallas location?


----------



## FlexZone

2312 Springlake rd, Farmers Branch


----------



## cynamin

Omg... The Dallas facility is 42 minutes from me. Gosh... I need something closer ugh


----------



## Wskunza

I know in vegas 73 packages would be considered a 8 hr shift(vegas warehouse does not like 8hr shifts) as I talked today to the head blue vester guy(that's what I call him) I explained to him this is 73 packages and your normal vegas route is roughly 30-50 packages for a 4hr route. I did not have to say much else as he said "this route is supposed to be a split route so you and the care behind you split this one down the middle. said okay got my 36 packages was out and drop my first package by 9:50(from (9:30 start) by 11am I was done (no gated communities 2 apartment complex's that had package drop off rooms in their office) 72$ for an 1 and 1/2 hr shift ill take it makes up for those multiple gated community days with no codes.

Point is try talking to some of the people in the BLUE VESTS ONLY the normal warehouse kids are very derpy. get to know how it works and don't be afraid to question. In return don't be afraid to step up every once in a while and be like "I know these couple of packages are not in the rest of my routes area but ill take care of that for you this time." give a little get a little is my strategy it also really freaking helps that the warehouse is only 10 min from my house and directly in route to my home!


----------



## cynamin

Dallas guys... Do you get deliveries to Fort Worth?


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> Dallas guys... Do you get deliveries to Fort Worth?


Not usually, but we can bring you something. What would you like to have ?


----------



## cynamin

Since the Ft Worth warehouse isn't running who is delivering those packages? UTX darling... I'm good. I need to make some money so I can get you to bring me something


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> Since the Ft Worth warehouse isn't running who is delivering those packages?
> UTX darling... I'm good. I need to make some money so I can get you to bring me something


Oooh la la ! Ima gas up the car right now, just in case.

 <---better watch him ! He gets funny when the shades go on...
(don't mean funny ha ha, I mean funny like a freeky-deeky thingy)

BTW: I think you see more of the Direct Delivery Stations launching in
different parts of the Metroplex in the months ahead. East and West sides.

Much like the Amazon Sortation Centers, these DD's are proving to be
an effective means of completing Amazon's fulfillment chain so I'd stay tuned
for more locations, even as the Peak holiday season approaches. http://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## UberPasco

Wskunza said:


> I know in vegas 73 packages would be considered a 8 hr shift(vegas warehouse does not like 8hr shifts) as I talked today to the head blue vester guy(that's what I call him) I explained to him this is 73 packages and your normal vegas route is roughly 30-50 packages for a 4hr route. I did not have to say much else as he said "this route is supposed to be a split route so you and the care behind you split this one down the middle. said okay got my 36 packages was out and drop my first package by 9:50(from (9:30 start) by 11am I was done (no gated communities 2 apartment complex's that had package drop off rooms in their office) 72$ for an 1 and 1/2 hr shift ill take it makes up for those multiple gated community days with no codes.


So, in other words, you want to be paid but not do the work. Got it.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I think me and UTX1 are out of the same location, and I will say and maybe UTX1 will echo. They have expanded a lot, deep into Dallas, and past it which will be east, and into Fort Worth out west. I complained once in email. I even fortified a block in protest. I know their other locations (warehouses) closer to some of there delivery spots, I don't know the history of the Flex program in D/FW, but when I started most of the blocks I got were closer to the warehouse, nice areas. This is not always the case anymore. I was almost car jacked last Friday, I was south of Dallas.


----------



## Wskunza

UberPasco said:


> So, in other words, you want to be paid but not do the work. Got it.


When did I ever say that this is the standard they set there are 3 other people here saying very similar to what I said. First of all 73 packages is out of the accepted and agreed upon range in a 4hr block 50-70 he could have cut 3 off the route and I woulda said cool he could have told me to do him a soild and I woulda said cool. The warehouse manager is a nice guy and helped me out my first day I just thought it worth asking from previous experience and what he laid down as the rules on day one


----------



## UberPasco

Wskunza said:


> When did I ever say that this is the standard they set there are 3 other people here saying very similar to what I said. First of all 73 packages is out of the accepted and agreed upon range in a 4hr block 50-70 he could have cut 3 off the route and I woulda said cool he could have told me to do him a soild and I woulda said cool. The warehouse manager is a nice guy and helped me out my first day I just thought it worth asking from previous experience and what he laid down as the rules on day one


1) You get paid to deliver 4 hrs.
2) You whined about the _number _of packages. (Really?? If he took 3 back....?)
3) They cut the order in half.
4) You delivered _half _the amount of packages in 3/8 of the time that you were paid for.
It appears to me that they had the order correct the first time regardless of some arbitrary 'range' someone told you on your first day. You should have 'done a solid' by doing your job, not nitpicking like a union steward.
But what do I know.


----------



## Wskunza

UberPasco said:


> 1) You get paid to deliver 4 hrs.
> 2) You whined about the _number _of packages. (Really?? If he took 3 back....?)
> 3) They cut the order in half.
> 4) You delivered _half _the amount of packages in 3/8 of the time that you were paid for.
> It appears to me that they had the order correct the first time regardless of some arbitrary 'range' someone told you on your first day. You should have 'done a solid' by doing your job, not nitpicking like a union steward.
> But what do I know.


Standards are standards of the amount is over its over period their rule again not mine. I will however enforce it because it's 3 today 6 next month 9 over in 3months then Amazon ups the package count on us for the same pay because we weren't willing to speak up when things were outside their own standard. I do like how your getting mad at me for THEIR rules so you are right what would you know other than being a prick for no damn reason. Why aren't you going after the guy that got 73 packages and he turned it down.... Oh because it took him 30 min past shift to get in the warehouse..happend to me as well and guess what that ended up being a split shift too. Sounds like your just fuçking mad because your warehouse makes you work harder. In the end a deal is a deal they push past 70 packages I will question every single time.


----------



## cynamin

Vmiyoshi said:


> I think me and UTX1 are out of the same location, and I will say and maybe UTX1 will echo. They have expanded a lot, deep into Dallas, and past it which will be east, and into Fort Worth out west. I complained once in email. I even fortified a block in protest. I know their other locations (warehouses) closer to some of there delivery spots, I don't know the history of the Flex program in D/FW, but when I started most of the blocks I got were closer to the warehouse, nice areas. This is not always the case anymore. *I was almost car jacked last Friday, I was south of Dallas.*




Omg.... Where have you delivered on the west side?


----------



## Wskunza

In other news have you guys ever ran into a dead spot in the rabbits navigation? I had a 10 package block that was sending me 6 miles away all to the same street because it couldn't locate the actual area I had to pull out waze to find the area.


----------



## UberPasco

Wskunza said:


> Standards are standards of the amount is over its over period their rule again not mine. I will however enforce it because it's 3 today 6 next month 9 over in 3months then Amazon ups the package count on us for the same pay because we weren't willing to speak up when things were outside their own standard. I do like how your getting mad at me for THEIR rules so you are right what would you know other than being a prick for no damn reason. Why aren't you going after the guy that got 73 packages and he turned it down.... Oh because it took him 30 min past shift to get in the warehouse..happend to me as well and guess what that ended up being a split shift too. Sounds like your just fuçking mad because your warehouse makes you work harder. In the end a deal is a deal they push past 70 packages I will question every single time.


I don't mean to be a prick, sometimes it just happens. 
With standards being standards and all, would you demand extra packages if they only gave you 25 instead of the 'minimum' of 50? Or would you take the run and be happy about making $72 an hr?
I would not fault ANYONE for questioning and/or refusing a run based on one's inability to successfully perform in the timeframe allocated. Your issue wasn't delivery distance, the number of stops, an incorrect order, or even to an area in the opposite direction of your home. It was that there were 3 more packages than an arbitrary range that you "Had to enforce." Sheesh!


----------



## UTX1

Vmiyoshi said:


> I think me and UTX1 are out of the same location, and I will say and maybe UTX1 will echo. They have expanded a lot, deep into Dallas, and past it which will be east, and into Fort Worth out west. I complained once in email. I even fortified a block in protest. I know their other locations (warehouses) closer to some of there delivery spots, I don't know the history of the Flex program in D/FW, but when I started most of the blocks I got were closer to the warehouse, nice areas. This is not always the case anymore. I was almost car jacked last Friday, I was south of Dallas.


Lemme address some of this. 
I really can't echo well. I've tried before, but I do better with original sounds (mostly grunting).
These are amazon.com orders. Flex goes everywhere the Post Office, UPS and FedEx goes.
The only difference now is instead of a third party delivering the package, the box or whatever
is being taken to it's destination by an Amazon branded delivery contractor.

Over the past few months, Logistics has experimented with taking small segments of different
delivery areas in the metroplex, very small segments and testing and measuring the metrics
and comparing the historical fulfillment and delivery data from what are now in some cases
years past having done it the old way by farming it out the the other companies.

When there's an obvious advantage going Flex in a given area, again these are small segments
encompassing only a few square blocks sometimes, this volume goes Flex and becomes part of
the regular daily count. Some of the rural stuff lacks the density necessary to make it worthwhile.
Until those areas develop further, they'll get outsourced for now.

That means that just like when USPS took over when UPS was pushed aside a couple of peak seasons ago,
but they were retained for certain types of deliveries even up to now, the other carriers will still do some of
the volume and it will not be 100% flex network-wide. Sometimes it's just more efficient to farm certain
areas out to the Post Office and their contractors instead.

Nice areas, not so nice areas ? I dunno, I think they all stink one way or the other.
Even the "best" parts of town have something wrong with them. Crime follows money.

Also, finally - Sorry about the attempted abduction. Why is it that when someone
want's to steal me and my car, it's never a nymphomaniac with a box of donuts ?


----------



## Wskunza

UberPasco said:


> I don't mean to be a prick, sometimes it just happens.
> With standards being standards and all, would you demand extra packages if they only gave you 25 instead of the 'minimum' of 50? Or would you take the run and be happy about making $72 an hr?
> I would not fault ANYONE for questioning and/or refusing a run based on one's inability to successfully perform in the timeframe allocated. Your issue wasn't delivery distance, the number of stops, an incorrect order, or even to an area in the opposite direction of your home. It was that there were 3 more packages than an arbitrary range that you "Had to enforce." Sheesh!


Never ran into a situation where they were way out of range and didn't know it. the only time I see a delivery lower then 48-50 packages is when a truck is late or didn't show up so I have gotten a 10 package route a 29 package route but they were well aware and told me just take that and go. today I had 58 packages fine by me. and really your faulting me for the precedence they set in the Las Vegas warehouse. Sorry for calling you a prick man i'm in a uber topic for Vegas too where this guy just had me going last night then this came in felt a bit like a dog pile. and i must say the delivery side of this forum is way more helpful. gotta give a thanks to UTX1 for a lot of the tips he really has this thing worked out if you ask me.


----------



## UTX1

Wskunza said:


> and i must say the delivery side of this forum is way more helpful.
> gotta give a thanks to UTX1 for a lot of the tips he really has this thing worked out if you ask me.


Thank you. You are too kind. To be honest I would say that in the past I've had to do a lot more for a lot less.
Most of this gig is cake. The warehouse is a lot like a playground. Have fun and avoid brawls, bullies and bullshjt.

Cruise around and drop off a box here and there. If it was complicated, there would be far fewer drivers doing it.


----------



## gaj

Wskunza said:


> Never ran into a situation where they were way out of range and didn't know it. the only time I see a delivery lower then 48-50 packages is when a truck is late or didn't show up so I have gotten a 10 package route a 29 package route but they were well aware and told me just take that and go. today I had 58 packages fine by me.


In Phoenix, most routes are 50-60 packages these days (except today, I got 36, yay!)

The only issue I have had with packages is once last week. I looked at the sheet on the cart and it listed routes "5000, 5010, 5020, 5030" (totaling 50-some packages), I looked at the cart and it was stuffed full, top to bottom. Started looking at the packages and found 15 packages for route "3095".

I let the warehouse guy know and he said "dang, we've been looking for those!" and took all the wrong route packages away... looks like a previous driver got a break, loaded a short cart and got lucky that day 

Reminder: Always check your route numbers and total number of packages scanned vs. total on the cart sheet before leaving...

g


----------



## Wskunza

UTX1 said:


> Thank you. You are too kind. To be honest I would say that in the past I've had to do a lot more for a lot less.
> Most of this gig is cake. The warehouse is a lot like a playground. Have fun and avoid brawls, bullies and bullshjt.
> 
> Cruise around and drop off a box here and there. If it was complicated, there would be far fewer drivers doing it.


I agree it is cake that hard part is getting multiple shifts some days but that's when I uber as my backup.

I much prefer the deliveries less miles overall on the car(just worried about all the shifting gears).

Your Information on apartments saved my life on some days my first day I was that fool knocking and waiting lol.
apartments I tell most of them that my instructions were to leave at office. It's funny to me how the worst areas of town are the ones that don't accept 
packages for their residents.

The app help was great I just wish you could manually set your route so you could just snake through these housing tracks. I tried the refresh thing that UberPasco was talking about didn't work for me but I did have a huge dead zone I was working in.


----------



## cynamin

UTX1 said:


> Oooh la la ! Ima gas up the car right now, just in case.
> 
> <---better watch him ! He gets funny when the shades go on...
> (don't mean funny ha ha, I mean funny like a freeky-deeky thingy)
> 
> BTW: I think you see more of the Direct Delivery Stations launching in
> different parts of the Metroplex in the months ahead. East and West sides.
> 
> Much like the Amazon Sortation Centers, these DD's are proving to be
> an effective means of completing Amazon's fulfillment chain so I'd stay tuned
> for more locations, even as the Peak holiday season approaches. http://www.xmasclock.com/


Guess what? Support is going to change my location. They ask me do I want UTX4?

Is this the one in Farmers Branch?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Wskunza said:


> In other news have you guys ever ran into a dead spot in the rabbits navigation? I had a 10 package block that was sending me 6 miles away all to the same street because it couldn't locate the actual area I had to pull out waze to find the area.


Yeah I have had that quite a few times... Very fun...lol!


----------



## Vmiyoshi

cynamin said:


> Guess what? Support is going to change my location. They ask me do I want UTX4?
> 
> Is this the one in Farmers Branch?


No, Framers Branch is DDA.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

UTX1 said:


> Nice areas, not so nice areas ? I dunno, I think they all stink one way or the other.
> Even the "best" parts of town have something wrong with them. Crime follows money.
> 
> Also, finally - Sorry about the attempted abduction. Why is it that when someone
> want's to steal me and my car, it's never a nymphomaniac with a box of donuts ?


thank you for replying back. I agree with you in theory about the nice areas, but I will tell you I have never felt unsafe in Copell...lol
The Nymphomaniac plot would a bit interesting as well...lol


----------



## cynamin

Vmiyoshi said:


> No, Framers Branch is DDA.


They are trying to put me in Downtown Dallas. I can imagine the parking sucks for delivery


----------



## Vmiyoshi

cynamin said:


> They are trying to put me in Downtown Dallas. I can imagine the parking sucks for delivery


yeah it does!
I have mostly done deliveres on the weekends in Dallas. I don't like being in Dallas as much. Normally I don't park in places that are very "legal" to park in, but I guess my logic is I will not be there long...lol


----------



## gaj

cynamin said:


> Guess what? Support is going to change my location.


How in the world did you get them to change your delivery area?

What secret words did you have to use?

I have been trying to change for weeks (Phoenix->Tolleson), the answer is always "no!"

g


----------



## cynamin

My first xfer was from Virginia to Texas. They gave me a facility that isn't operational. So I kept emailing the help line and sent a feedback email as well. I first was receiving the stock replies then I received an email asking "do you want to switch to Dallas downtown ". I replied with the facility I prefer. 

I did indicate I want this until the facility near me opens. We will see


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> My first xfer was from Virginia to Texas. They gave me a facility that isn't operational. So I kept emailing the help line and sent a feedback email as well. I first was receiving the stock replies then I received an email asking "do you want to switch to Dallas downtown ". I replied with the facility I prefer.
> 
> I did indicate I want this until the facility near me opens. We will see


so, when do you start ? I guess you could ride around with me until then .

 <--there we are, out on delivery. we look so cool, don't we ?


----------



## cynamin

UTX1 said:


> so, when do you start ? I guess you could ride around with me until then .
> 
> <--there we are, out on delivery. we look so cool, don't we ?


You are so silly. I prefer morning. I believe you are a vampire


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> You are so silly. I prefer morning. I believe you are a vampire


I am silly. I _might _be a vampire. I keep it professional, though.

So, I guess I'll see you next week.  Mornings are fine.
Don't tell me where you are. I'd rather try n' guess.


----------



## cynamin

gaj said:


> How in the world did you get them to change your delivery area?
> 
> What secret words did you have to use?
> 
> I have been trying to change for weeks (Phoenix->Tolleson), the answer is always "no!"
> 
> g


This is the criteria.....











Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

You will be able to re-select a different service area only if you have 1) never been scheduled for any delivery blocks and 2) have never accepted any same-day blocks in your selected service area. If you meet the above criteria and wish to re-select a service area, please follow the steps below:

1. In the device settings, navigate to the Apps section and select the Amazon Flex app (the orange icon, titled "Delivery"),
2. Select "Clear Data".
3. Log back in to the Amazon Flex app.
4. Select your desired service area when the app asks "Where do you want to deliver today?"

After you have logged in to your desired service area, please note that you will need to set up your availability in the Calendar again.

If you do not meet the above criteria, you will not be able to change your service area or delivery type at this time. We will notify you when it becomes possible to change to a different service area or deliver in multiple areas at once.

If a location shows as unavailable it may be due to an overwhelming interest in the Amazon Flex program. Feel free to select another available area, or check the app later to see if the location has become available.

We are not able to confirm when any particular location will become available again, but we will reach out with more information if it does.

Thank you,
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I got this email before as well, but does it work if you *don't *meet the criteria??


----------



## cynamin

It worked for me because I did meet the criteria


----------



## oldernotwiser

I deliver for Flex in the Phoenix area. Most blocks are 32-39 packages but sometimes as many as 58. Packages that will be delivered first go in the front seat next to me then I fill the backseat and then the trunk. This has worked out pretty well for me and makes the process much more efficient.

I'm an early riser so I like to drive for a bit with Uber/Lyft/Veyo and then do the Flex shift.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

cynamin said:


> It worked for me because I did meet the criteria


So you never made any deliveries in Virginia?


----------



## cynamin

It was easy to grab open blocks in Virginia. Here in Texas...whew.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Yeah, I think they over hired. It use to not be so hard before. I switched from doing morning to afternoons because of how hard it was to get those blocks. Now I'm having the same thing with those blocks just now. I'm very unhappy. This thing is getting to unpredictable...


----------



## cynamin

YES!!! I snagged a block. It is at 12401 Stemmons Fwy. That's not the address I was told for Farmers Branch.


----------



## cynamin

Vmiyoshi said:


> Yeah, I think they over hired. It use to not be so hard before. I switched from doing morning to afternoons because of how hard it was to get those blocks. Now I'm having the same thing with those blocks just now. I'm very unhappy. This thing is getting to unpredictable...


Saturday I saw an open block for 6pm. It stayed there for a while.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I have never seen an open block for 6PM when looking at 10PM the night before... The latest has been 5PM, anything later has been as I keep looking back in the app during that day... 6PM 6:30PM, 7PM...


----------



## cynamin

I saw that open block appear when I looked at my cell at 5pm on Saturday. Open blocks appear throughout the day


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> YES!!! I snagged a block. It is at 12401 Stemmons Fwy. That's not the address I was told for Farmers Branch.


Ooooh, you're coming to DDA1 ! I'm going to take a shower !

The 12401 Stemmons address is the same as the 2341 Springlake road address.

Anyway, when are you scheduled ?


----------



## cynamin

I got 58 packages today. I sorted just like my wonderful Flexmates instructed. It was an interesting day. I finished in 3.5 hours because of the following...

My first stop was an apt. I went in the office and was told i had to log each package in the book and then take it upstairs in a room.

The navigation had me thinking this next set of apartments was further down the street. So I followed the directions. After driving around the complex, I realized it was the same apartments duh

I drove back to the office with 6 packages (some heavy). Had to log them in and take them up stairs. That's where my time was lost.

All in all... I liked my day. I think it's crazy you have to stay until all the cars are loaded. Some people came in late. 

I wish I could have stopped at the cart before mine. It was 2 shelfs.

How was your day guys?


----------



## cynamin

UTX1 said:


> Ooooh, you're coming to DDA1 ! I'm going to take a shower !
> 
> The 12401 Stemmons address is the same as the 2341 Springlake road address.
> 
> Anyway, when are you scheduled ?


Guess


----------



## gaj

cynamin said:


> I got 58 packages today. I sorted just like my wonderful Flexmates instructed. It was an interesting day. I finished in 3.5 hours because of the following...
> 
> My first stop was an apt. I went in the office and was told i had to log each package in the book and then take it upstairs in a room.
> 
> The navigation had me thinking this next set of apartments was further down the street. So I followed the directions. After driving around the complex, I realized it was the same apartments duh. I drove back to the office with 6 packages (some heavy). Had to log them in and take them up stairs. That's where my time was lost.
> 
> All in all... I liked my day. I think it's crazy you have to stay until all the cars are loaded. Some people came in late.
> 
> I wish I could have stopped at the cart before mine. It was 2 shelfs.
> 
> How was your day guys?


Apartments can be time killers... especially when you get screwed up routing (like you did) or not all the packages are grouped in the same stop (like yours.)

Do you guys load in a single-file line in the warehouse? Guess we are lucky in Phoenix, we load outside (110 degrees, anyone?) in a row of parking spaces. Usually have the choice of carts near us (choose from 2 or 3) since they have way more carts out than one per space. I usually pick by neighborhood, since most of the carts are pretty full these days. Some days you get roped into only one cart available and you get stuck with what you get.

We used to load occasionally in the warehouse... the few times I had to load that way I was lucky enough to be at the back of the line and they would let me just back out instead of waiting on all the knuckleheads in front of me who couldn't seem to load their packages in under 30 minutes :-\

Today was good, only 38 packages, started 5 miles from the warehouse, minimal apartments, took just under 2 hours 

g


----------



## cynamin

Wow You must be sprinting to those houses. I wish i had 38 packages. 

I don't mind the wait to much as long as i can get everything sorted and sit in my car AC. I rather have the warehouse than outside. I guess both have its pro and con. 

Yes we single file in 2 lanes. 

Sounds like you had a good day also.


----------



## galileo5

cynamin said:


> I drove back to the office with 6 packages (****some heavy****). Had to log them in and take them up stairs. That's where my time was lost.


Don't feel obligated to take the heavy packages. Amazon will not take care of you if you drop the package and injure yourself. I got into a spat with a blue shirt a few days ago because I refused to take a heavy package. I'm thinking of detailing that incident on this forum.


----------



## cynamin

They are going to point out the agreement that some packages can weigh up to 50lbs. 

You are right tho. I do have a small dollie i carry with me.


----------



## cynamin

I got a block for tomorrow... Ya!

I was amazed there wasn't a line of people when I arrived at the facility. Maybe everyone trying to avoid being First.


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> I got a block for tomorrow... Ya!
> 
> I was amazed there wasn't a line of people when I arrived at the facility.
> Maybe everyone trying to avoid being First.


Okay, lemme try this again.... Did you pick up something before lunchtime ?

Reason I asked is you'll soon figure out which blocks are your favorite.
Mornings are busy, 1st wave. Afternoons depend on when the 2nd wave product arrives.
The trailers (with all the product) arrive at different times during the day.
Some sites are known for "heavy stuff".
If you have a smaller vehicle, you don't really wouldn't want to many big boxes.
That stuff usually goes in the white vans anyways. I've had a few big boxes though.


----------



## cynamin

UTX1 said:


> Okay, lemme try this again.... Did you pick up something before lunchtime ?
> 
> Reason I asked is you'll soon figure out which blocks are your favorite.
> Mornings are busy, 1st wave. Afternoons depend on when the 2nd wave product arrives.
> The trailers (with all the product) arrive at different times during the day.
> Some sites are known for "heavy stuff".
> If you have a smaller vehicle, you don't really wouldn't want to many big boxes.
> That stuff usually goes in the white vans anyways. I've had a few big boxes though.


Yes my darling.... I am before noon

How was your day?


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> Yes my darling.... I am before noon
> 
> How was your day?


Was about as always, hot as a pistol outside.
50 pieces or so. All houses, no apts. Irving area.
In by 9, done by 12.

Introduce yourself to the folks there at DDA1
They actually have plenty to do there and can keep you busy.
They can't technically "give" you anything, but you'll notice that
some drivers tend to stay busier than others. Figure that one out.

From my experience, Amazon is a cesspool of favoritism.
You can rail against it all you want, but at the end of the day
that's what was happening for the folks that worked there.

That's all inside Amazon. We're drivers so we don't have to participate.
You'll probably soon find out some of the less positive aspects of the gig.
It's all built in so that everyone has a chance to be equally miserable.

Just cruise around, have a beverage (non-alc) and drop off packages.

I'll take you with me, if you want 
..and yes you can bring your packages with you...


----------



## cynamin

If i get chumy with the workers...will i get to pick my cart -


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> If i get chumy with the workers...will i get to pick my cart -


Ya' see ? This is how it always starts.

Pretty soon, they just bring you a cart. 
It's got packages of stuff that you ordered over the weekend.
You just drive them back to your house, scan them delivered.
You get paid to pick up and drop off your own stuff. How crazy !


----------



## nighthawk398

I actually gave some water bottles out at DDA1 the other day they seemed to loved it and gave me an easy load


----------



## Mustang_ Pete

I remember doing phone book delivery wears out ur car and time not worth the headache and dealing with ghetto people.


----------



## cynamin

nighthawk398 said:


> I actually gave some water bottles out at DDA1 the other day they seemed to loved it and gave me an easy load


Dang... Maybe I need to pass out apples


----------



## cynamin

UTX1 said:


> Ya' see ? This is how it always starts.
> 
> Pretty soon, they just bring you a cart.
> It's got packages of stuff that you ordered over the weekend.
> You just drive them back to your house, scan them delivered.
> You get paid to pick up and drop off your own stuff. How crazy !


UTX... You can have your crazy Irving route. Everything started out good. I had to deliver to businesses....then I had 10 packages for apartments. I took it to this office off W Royal 2490. That strumpet refused to take the packages. She said delivery them first and if they aren't home, bring it back. If looks could kill that B would be dead.

I had to deliver all 10 packages with most on the 2-3rd floor. I left those bastards in front of the door after a knock.

I gave an extra hour to Amazon. -


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I deliver out of DDA1.
As for picking the block you want. I have been successful at that a few times. Sometimes if it's not to busy, depending on the person they don't mind if you just grab the one you want. It's been times I refused to take a block that was to far, and they gave me the exact block I wanted. It's also been times I pulled that, and they told me I could go home...lol
I say talk to everyone, warehouse workers, other flex contractors - All this helps you in the long run with this opportunity.
I told myself I was going to stop complaining about blocks I didn't want for a while. I started to find out that the blocks that were far out were not all that bad.
I average about 15-20 packages and I'm always done in about 2 to 2 and a half hours for a 4 hour block.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

cynamin said:


> UTX... You can have your crazy Irving route. Everything started out good. I had to deliver to businesses....then I had 10 packages for apartments. I took it to this office off W Royal 2490. That strumpet refused to take the packages. She said delivery them first and if they aren't home, bring it back. If looks could kill that B would be dead.
> 
> I had to deliver all 10 packages with most on the 2-3rd floor. I left those bastards in front of the door after a knock.
> 
> I gave an extra hour to Amazon. -


Yes this always happens to me in Irving... Lol I don't know what's up with the Hive mind...lol
They are like - "Did you try and deliver to the units?" If you say but I can't find them, they will give you a map and mark it for you 
Next time when they ask you that; say this with a straight face - "These are the ones I have left"
It works everytime...
One time I was caught, because people started coming to get their packages before I left, and the lady was like "I thought you said you tried to deliver these"
I was laughing so hard in my head, and with a straight face I was like "I knocked and nobody answered, you know folks never want to answer the door these days" I went on to tell her, "people could be using the bathroom, taking a shower, maybe listening to music on noise cancelling headphones..." lol

I use to pick up the morning blocks months ago on the weekends, but those are hard to get.
Now I get the evening ones; in the evenings you have no apartment office to drop packages off at because they are closed. I always leave the packages right at the front door of those units after a couple of hard knocks, and I haven't had a problem...


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> UTX... You can have your crazy Irving route. Everything started out good. I had to deliver to businesses....then I had 10 packages for apartments. I took it to this office off W Royal 2490. That strumpet refused to take the packages. She said delivery them first and if they aren't home, bring it back. If looks could kill that B would be dead.
> 
> I had to deliver all 10 packages with most on the 2-3rd floor. I left those bastards in front of the door after a knock.
> 
> I gave an extra hour to Amazon. -


Don't worry, you'll get the hour back. One of these routes, you'll catch a 10 to 15 package run,
probably going somewhere out of the way, during rush hour commute traffic most likely,
and you'll still get it done in about 2.5 hrs

Case in point, it's just a little after 10 pm here and I just grabbed a 1pm block for tomorrow.
Maybe it could be a busy run, or it could be rather light - totally depending on what happens.
Point is, when it's a light run it makes up for the days like you had today and it all tends to
even up and balance itself out. Don't let the leasing agents get you rattled. Seriously, don't worry.

Plus, Irving has at least 20 different routes: Las Colinas, Valley Ranch, Airport Freeway,
Story Road, South Irving, Grawyler, Irving Blvd, Esters, and then several along MacArthur.
The MacArthur Blvd routes have a bunch of apartment complexes scattered throughout.
There's more but that's just some of what happens in Irving. You got a "lucky" pick.

Anyway, stick with it Cynamin.  You'll figure out soon enough if it's working for you.

I still think you should ride around with me so we can use the HOV lane and save $$ .

When people ask, where'd you get him ? you can say, I found him on Amazon. One click !


----------



## cynamin

nighthawk398 said:


> If all houses really close together it's possible or if apartments and dropping off at leasing office not a problem


I don't understand why Dallas don't have a line set away from the drive in for people to wait.

There was a line for 11am people sitting in the entrance so 1030 people had to wait until 1045 to enter. I was given 45 packages and all was apartments.

I had to deliver to the actual apartments because the office mgr said they don't take packages unless the person isn't home. I had 35 packages (no multiples) for various depts throughout dallas.

I realized complaining gets me nowhere. It's to damn hot


----------



## cco

Am relocating from houston to dallas, how easy is it to get 2 blocks a day?


----------



## Ms.WanJ.

Vmiyoshi said:


> I think me and UTX1 are out of the same location, and I will say and maybe UTX1 will echo. They have expanded a lot, deep into Dallas, and past it which will be east, and into Fort Worth out west. I complained once in email. I even fortified a block in protest. I know their other locations (warehouses) closer to some of there delivery spots, I don't know the history of the Flex program in D/FW, but when I started most of the blocks I got were closer to the warehouse, nice areas. This is not always the case anymore. I was almost car jacked last Friday, I was south of Dallas.





Vmiyoshi said:


> I think me and UTX1 are out of the same location, and I will say and maybe UTX1 will echo. They have expanded a lot, deep into Dallas, and past it which will be east, and into Fort Worth out west. I complained once in email. I even fortified a block in protest. I know their other locations (warehouses) closer to some of there delivery spots, I don't know the history of the Flex program in D/FW, but when I started most of the blocks I got were closer to the warehouse, nice areas. This is not always the case anymore. I was almost car jacked last Friday, I was south of Dallas.


The sup promised me no more South Dallas in the evening...too dangerous for women and they shouldn't have assigned it to me, I grew up in Chicago, I know how to keep from getting car jacked but I'm not getting out my car to get robbed for someone's new iPhone case.


----------



## Ms.WanJ.

cco said:


> Am relocating from houston to dallas, how easy is it to get 2 blocks a day?


Farmers Branch location is easy but you will probably end up in Plano/Garland which opens August 31st. All flex, no courier vans and less volume. That's where they are assigning people now.


----------



## Ms.WanJ.

cynamin said:


> I don't understand why Dallas don't have a line set away from the drive in for people to wait.
> 
> There was a line for 11am people sitting in the entrance so 1030 people had to wait until 1045 to enter. I was given 45 packages and all was apartments.
> 
> I had to deliver to the actual apartments because the office mgr said they don't take packages unless the person isn't home. I had 35 packages (no multiples) for various depts throughout dallas.
> 
> I realized complaining gets me nowhere. It's to damn hot


I have complained about early arrivals blocking current shift holders from entering, the supervisors are letting these people know to not wait in line, they also say to go around them. It is aggravating you could get marked absent easy because if you aren't on time they mark it as missed block which is one reason why they are checking people off at the door...too many clowns drive up, check in and drive off. I asked and they aren't actually going to get paid for that.


----------



## Ms.WanJ.

cynamin said:


> They are trying to put me in Downtown Dallas. I can imagine the parking sucks for delivery


I paid 12 dollars for parking to deliver several large boxes individually to Thanksgiving Square. My angry email probably fell on Def ears but I will never ever do that again. Per the supervisor, return them marked unable to access.


----------



## Ms.WanJ.

cynamin said:


> If i get chumy with the workers...will i get to pick my cart
> sometimes...


----------



## cynamin

Ms.WanJ. said:


> I have complained about early arrivals blocking current shift holders from entering, the supervisors are letting these people know to not wait in line, they also say to go around them. It is aggravating you could get marked absent easy because if you aren't on time they mark it as missed block which is one reason why they are checking people off at the door...too many clowns drive up, check in and drive off. I asked and they aren't actually going to get paid for that.


On that day, the 11am people was sitting in the doorway. So I had to wait for 1045am, although i was checked in for 1030am


----------



## cynamin

I speak to the workers and get directed to 60 packages while the person in front get 20 and the person in rear gets 15. It's a conspiracy


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Ms.WanJ. said:


> I paid 12 dollars for parking to deliver several large boxes individually to Thanksgiving Square. My angry email probably fell on Def ears but I will never ever do that again. Per the supervisor, return them marked unable to access.


I do that all the time. Hopefully they learn that downtown isn't a good block for flex contractors


----------



## Vmiyoshi

cynamin said:


> I speak to the workers and get directed to 60 packages while the person in front get 20 and the person in rear gets 15. It's a conspiracy


I learned the number of packages doesn't mean much. I did 50 this afternoon which took me a little over 2 hours (all house, so no apartment offices). I came back a couple of hours later and did 8 which took me almost 2 hours... Alot of driving, annoying yuppie apartment buildings... it was guy in front of me that had more packages for Dallas he complained about it. I was trying to tell him it was most likely an easy block, but he didn't want it. They gave him another block, he complained, the 3rd one was the charm I guess...lol


----------



## cynamin

Vmiyoshi said:


> I learned the number of packages doesn't mean much. I did 50 this afternoon which took me a little over 2 hours (all house, so no apartment offices). I came back a couple of hours later and did 8 which took me almost 2 hours... Alot of driving, annoying yuppie apartment buildings... it was guy in front of me that had more packages for Dallas he complained about it. I was trying to tell him it was most likely an easy block, but he didn't want it. They gave him another block, he complained, the 3rd one was the charm I guess...lol


I rarely get homes. I had nearly 20 different apartment buildings to deliver packages. I understand young legs can get around better than myself. I just do the best I can within the time of the block.

I would rather drive 30 minutes or more with 4 packages.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

cynamin said:


> I rarely get homes. I had nearly 20 different apartment buildings to deliver packages. I understand young legs can get around better than myself. I just do the best I can within the time of the block.
> 
> I would rather drive 30 minutes or more with 4 packages.


No, I feel you. I'm not that young myself. I'm at that age were when I'm in motion I feel like I'm 20. But as soon as I'm not moving as much, I feel old AF. Aches and pains come back, and I'm back to moving in slow motion...lol


----------



## cynamin

Vmiyoshi said:


> No, I feel you. I'm not that young myself. I'm at that age were when I'm in motion I feel like I'm 20. But as soon as I'm not moving as much, I feel old AF. Aches and pains come back, and I'm back to moving in slow motion...lol


Thanks for understanding. The heat doesn't make matters any better (103). I enjoy this because it gives me exercise and out of the house. This is my supplement income so I only need 4 blocks a week. I tried 5 and I was out for the count.

Everyday is a new experience when picking up packages. No 2 days are the same.


----------



## Shangsta

J.F.R. said:


> I leave my car running, turning on/off your car so much will damage the starter as well.
> 
> I only turn my car off when I get home, the whole time IM delivering I leave my car on. Rare exception that I have to go inside of a building where I know I will be more than 2-3 mins away from my car.
> 
> I would say 95% of the time I leave my car on while doing deliveries


I do take the keys out if I'm in a high crime or dangerous area but I do leave the car on when I can you're not burning much gas idling. Especially since my deliveries are usually within a 15 mile radius.


----------

